# Housing Bucks Together??



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

Can I put a wethered male in a heard of does and one buck? Will they fight or will the buck treat him fine as if he was a doe. I want to keep this wethered male I have but don't want to separate from the herd. Thank you


----------



## helmstead (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, should be fine and will keep the buck on his toes (he will still mount, etc...).

You will want to build a buck pen for the wether and buck so you can separate them out once your does are bred.  You do not want a buck with your does as they near kidding.  They can mistake pregnancy hormones near the end for heat...and cause abortions when trying to breed the does.

So, basically,  you NEED to keep the wether as a companion for the buck.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

I see! So I can keep them all together growing up, but once my does come into heat and my buck breeds them, I need to separate the buck and wether. I bet the buck will be a little happier and calmer in his own pen with another goat compared to by himself? Thanks again!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, he will enjoy having a friend.  I keep my Nubian buck in with the girls year round, but he is the LEAST aggressive buck you will ever meet.  Sometimes I wonder how he gets the job done.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, so is it possible to keep the buck, does and Wethersfield together all year and just separate does when they are bred and start showing? Thanks


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 5, 2010)

I think some people separate the bucks while the does are milking b/c they say the bucks can taint the taste of the milk.  I don't have any personal experience with that, but that's what I've heard.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, you can leave the buck with the does until they begin to udder up...then it's pretty paramount to separate them.  Keeping them together all the time is a BAD idea with Nigerians...they'll get bred back on their kidding heat, which you don't want. (on top of the abortion risk, danger to kids, etc)


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok so I need to separate the does when bred at approx 4 months into pregnancy? Is that when they start to udder up? Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## lilhill (Dec 6, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yes, you can leave the buck with the does until they begin to udder up...then it's pretty paramount to separate them.  Keeping them together all the time is a BAD idea with Nigerians...they'll get bred back on their kidding heat, which you don't want. (on top of the abortion risk, danger to kids, etc)


I agree.  My bucks aren't run with does year round because I want to know when the does are bred and have a date to write down.  So unless they are in with a doe for breeding, they have their own bachelor pad where they hang out until needed again.


----------



## peachick (Dec 6, 2010)

reading and learning!!
thank you all
I'll be having my first kids in the spring,  so am reading all I can.  Thanks everyone for sharing your knowledge!!

Kat


----------

